# Kaplan, LA, NO NAME, F adult WHITE



## kaelinfamily (Feb 16, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16619755

*CONTACT: 
Animal Aid for Vermilion Area
Abbeville, LA
(337) 893-7388 
[email protected]*



















URGENT​ 









*This girl is physically located in the Vermilion Parish Pound, Kaplan, LA. This animal shelter does not have an adoption program so her only hope is for a rescue commitment. The local group (listed below) has arrangements to pull animals for rescue so all contact should go through them. There is a 4 day hold and she has already been there 2 days (as of 6/13/2010) so not much time at all to help her.

There is no further information on her beyond the photos and she is an adult female. Does anyone have room? Are there any White Shepherd/GSD contacts close to that area (south/southwest LA) that may be able to help?*

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: URGENT WHITE SHEPH: Petfinder

LISTING DETAILS:

URGENT WHITE SHEPH
German Shepherd Dog
Size: Large 
Age: Adult 
Sex: Female 
Notes:

On death row. DO NOT PROCRASTINATE!

This is a courtesy listing for the local pound.
This pet is on death row. DO NOT PROCRASTINATE!

This pet is at the local pound which does not adopt out pets to the public, but agrees to place them through animal welfare organization like us. If not adopted, this pet will be killed for lack of space - NO OTHER REASON. If you are interested in this pet, fill out an application right away and we will do our best to help you save his/her life by placing him/her in our adoption program (which means that this pet will be fixed and vaccinated before being adopted).

If you are with a rescue group, please contact us ASAP.
Time is of the essence, DO NOT PROCRASTINATE!

Animal Aid for Vermilion Area
Abbeville, LA
(337) 893-7388 
[email protected]


How is this situation different from any other town or parish/county with a pound, you ask?

There are TWO reasons:
:help: 1. This facility is strictly about animal and rabies control, this pound does NOT have an adoption program to the public. What this means is that pets brought to the pound are DOOMED. No way out alive! Once they are brought to the facility, unless they are reclaimed by their owners within 4 days, they will be KILLED, since this is the purpose of the place.

Thanks to an agreement between the Parish and Animal Aid for Vermilion Area (AAVA), pets can be "pulled" from the facility by 501(c)3 organizations.
What this means is that the lives of the pets in the facility depend solely on animal welfare groups. If you are with a rescue group, please consider helping us save these pets. AAVA simply cannot handle the situation alone.

 2. Many more pets would be housed in other pounds with the same number of kennels but this facility is under an older court order forbidding it from overcrowding. One Dog Per Cage! which makes it even more urgent to pull pets from the facility.


----------



## kaelinfamily (Feb 16, 2009)

:helplease:help:


----------



## kaelinfamily (Feb 16, 2009)

She is safe and out of the shelter.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Aww! I'm glad she's out of the shelter. She looks like all she needs is some TLC.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh, yay! She certainly does look like she could use a break, not to mention a forever home.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Does she have a name yet????


----------



## whitegsdmom (Dec 5, 2006)

*NO NAME white female*

Does anyone know which rescue has this girl? Would like to inquire about adoption. Thanks


----------

